# Pulk/pictures



## Pulk (Aug 26, 2007)

i'll post more pics later... is it ok if there are more true spiders than T's?



i rehoused my P. striata sling (thanks caco!) today. don't sex it, i don't want my fun ruined.  
the flash made it look way better, it's duller in real life. but they're not photoshopped!

click for larger


----------



## asa (Aug 26, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

Pretty little sling... by looking at that pic I think it's a ______. Hopefully thats what you wanted!


----------



## Blaster (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice, I'm waiting for the TRUE ONES, ha! ;-)


----------



## Pulk (Aug 26, 2007)

Blaster said:


> Nice, I'm waiting for the TRUE ONES, ha! ;-)


that sounds familiar... what are you referring to?


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

Pulk said:


> that sounds familiar... what are you referring to?


I think he was referring to seeing your True Spiders.


----------



## Pulk (Aug 26, 2007)

Novak said:


> I think he was referring to seeing your True Spiders.


Oh, duh. Never mind.


----------



## julesaussies (Aug 26, 2007)

Very cool Pulk. i got 2 of those little guys from Andrew myself! They're great eaters. What is yours housed in?


----------



## Pulk (Aug 26, 2007)

julesaussies said:


> Very cool Pulk. i got 2 of those little guys from Andrew myself! They're great eaters. What is yours housed in?


...Guess.


----------



## ronin (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice pics Pulk.  I also got one from Andrew.  It's molted twice in my care & is now just shy of 2".


----------



## Pulk (Aug 26, 2007)

this is from before i knew how to take sharp pics

A. reversum molting


----------



## Pulk (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## julesaussies (Aug 27, 2007)

Pulk said:


> ...Guess.


Is that a cube by chance?? i put mine in 16oz Deli Cups from Smart & Final, as well as the 6 P. regalis slings. i know that is WAY bigger than they need. They kept getting out of their smaller containers and running up my arm every time i was feeding or misting. i was only concerned about them finding food in their larger homes but that is definately not a problem. It's been much easier caring for them since i moved them up to the bigger size.


----------



## Pulk (Aug 27, 2007)

julesaussies said:


> Is that a cube by chance?? i put mine in 16oz Deli Cups from Smart & Final, as well as the 6 P. regalis slings. i know that is WAY bigger than they need. They kept getting out of their smaller containers and running up my arm every time i was feeding or misting. i was only concerned about them finding food in their larger homes but that is definately not a problem. It's been much easier caring for them since i moved them up to the bigger size.


it's a 3.5" square x 6" high cube* from the container store. i love it so far. the sling has a LOT of room to grow in it, but i won't have to worry about rehousing for a while.


*rectangular prism i suppose


----------



## Blaster (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, I was referring to the true spiders. ;-) Anyway, Aphonopelma reversum i so sweet, I love the colour! Keep the pics coming!
Matthew.


----------



## Pulk (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't have that good camera any more.  


Nephila clavata








same pokie, after molting




how i keep the widows








Argyrodes nephilae








spitter








B. californicum (old camera)


----------



## Pulk (Nov 1, 2007)

G. rosea








P. murinus


----------



## Pulk (Nov 6, 2007)

L. parahybana


----------



## Pulk (Nov 16, 2007)

P. striata


----------



## Pulk (Nov 27, 2007)

P. murinus


----------



## Pulk (Dec 1, 2007)

G. rosea
















N. vulpinus


----------



## Pulk (Dec 16, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]3-znU8xzkmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pulk (Feb 13, 2008)

Grammostola rosea




Nhandu chromatus




Nhandu vulpinus


----------



## Pulk (Feb 13, 2008)

Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 13, 2008)

Great stuff, Pulk.  You need to send me some of those trapdoors!


----------



## Pulk (Mar 29, 2008)

P. regalis


----------



## syndicate (Mar 29, 2008)

nice regalis pulk.is it missing something?hehe


----------



## Pulk (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, one morning i surprised it, it bolted, and it left the leg there... wasn't even caught on anything


----------



## seanbond (Mar 29, 2008)

nice spids pulk!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2008)

Love the close ups man. Awsome pics. Keep it up.


----------



## Pulk (Mar 30, 2008)

aw, shucks, you guys


----------



## Pulk (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Pulk (Jul 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]g2o9QquMknk&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pulk (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## chris 71 (Aug 5, 2008)

i am pretty sure that is muse but what song nice video by the way


----------



## Pulk (Aug 5, 2008)

yup, it's muse, "map of your head" from hullabaloo.


----------

